# Esquemas Behringer



## Perot66 (Nov 6, 2009)

Alguien tiene el esquema del pequeño mezclador Behringer XENYX 1204FX o similar? Tengo uno que cuando muevo el potenciometro master derecho me hace un ruidazo bestial. No es el potenciómetro sucio, sino más bien diria que le entra algo de continua por algun condensador de acoplo defectuoso.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 16, 2009)

aca las paso el diagrama de la XENYX 1204FX.

saludos.

Juan José.


----------



## titinito (Dic 13, 2009)

Me compré una consola behringer xenyx 1202 fx por un amigo que viaja, el tema es que me la  trajo sin la fuente, yo conseguí el transformador de 18+18 y tambien hice el terminal de acople a la consola y no se cual es el punto cero en la consola ya que son tres las opciones. Será cero en el centro o como? tengo miedo de quemar todo. Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2009)

Es esperable que el neutro de la alimentación se conecte a la carcasa, así que si medís continuidad con cada uno de los tres pines de alimentación...

El que tenga continuidad es el neutro 
Si ninguno tiene continuidad, estamos en problemas y habrá que ver por otro lado cómo solucionarlo.

Saludos


----------



## titinito (Dic 13, 2009)

Con el cable que fabriqué enchufado en la consola y midiendo en el circuito y en las puntas de cable, tengo continuidad en los tres cables en tres puntos del circuito cercanos al enchufe, siempre me da como punto cero el central, que me decís. Pero ninguno buscando una maza.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2009)

Ovlidate del cable que hiciste. Ponelo en un cajón y dejalo ahí hasta terminar con las pruebas.

Hecho eso (y no antes) agarrás el tester y medís continuidad entre la carcasa de la consola y cada uno de los pines donde en algún momento irá conectada la alimentación. De esos tres es esperable que haya continuidad con uno.
Esa es la tierra.

Si no hay con ninguno, no está bueno. Habrá que ver de otra manera.
Si hay continuidad con los tres, tampoco es bueno. Eso sí, fijate que es posible que estés midiendo los condensadores de la fuente interna, así que va a marcar continuidad, pero cada vez menos a medida que los condensadores se cargan con el tester .

Identificada la tierra, ya esta todo listo. 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 13, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juan José, gracias por el esquema, pero la 1204fx usa una fuente electrónica (creo, todavía no la abrí). Igual a estos los voy a guardar por el tema de los eq's, pre y demás.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Gracias amigo..


 

Los dos modelos utilizan una fuente electronica swiching solo tienen como diferencte que la fx trae efectos.


----------



## titinito (Dic 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Ovlidate del cable que hiciste. Ponelo en un cajón y dejalo ahí hasta terminar con las pruebas.
> 
> Hecho eso (y no antes) agarrás el tester y medís continuidad entre la carcasa de la consola y cada uno de los pines donde en algún momento irá conectada la alimentación. De esos tres es esperable que haya continuidad con uno.
> Esa es la tierra.
> ...




Genial lo tuyo Cacho encontre el neutro. Parece mentira que haya sido tan fácil, che ahora puedo usar mi cablecito amado que tanto me costó fabricar? JAjJA. Te cuento por si se te da en algún momento, el enchufe de los nuevos modelos es único para Behringer me dijeron, yo lo hice con un terminal de mouse que tiene el mismo diametro utilizando los tres pines que necesitaba y cortando los que no. El resto fué obra tuya. Mil gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

Bueno, por fin apareció el pin ese y de nada.



titinito dijo:


> Parece mentira que haya sido tan fácil...


Es que la mayoría de las cosas tienen una solución fácil, una vez que se sabe por dónde buscarla 



titinito dijo:


> ...ahora puedo usar mi cablecito amado que tanto me costó fabricar?


 No sé... Dejame meditarlo 

La Behringer chicas las he visto, pero no me tocó lidiar con inguna de ellas hasta ahora. Cuando me caiga una, veré la ficha esa. Usaban las DIN de 3 pines hasta hace un tiempo, quizá sea una miniDIN ahora. 


Saludos


----------



## titinito (Dic 14, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Los dos modelos utilizan una fuente electronica swiching solo tienen como diferencte que la fx trae efectos.



Hola Juan Jose:

Te cuento la consola mia tiene una ficha muy chiquita tiene el tamaño de las PC2 del teclado o el mouse. Ahora decime, al enchufarla se prende la luz de power aunque no la pongas en on?


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 14, 2009)

titinito dijo:


> Hola Juan Jose:
> 
> Te cuento la consola mia tiene una ficha muy chiquita tiene el tamaño de las PC2 del teclado o el mouse. Ahora decime, al enchufarla se prende la luz de power aunque no la pongas en on?


 

Te paso el manual por si no lo tenes pero me parece que el led esta siempre encendido mientras tengas enchufada la fuente externa a la consola. El interruptor que está arriba de los led solamente activa los 48 v de los microfonos de condensador. 

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## PEPEt (Ago 19, 2014)

Necesito el Esquema de la Mesa Behringer 1204
si alguien me la puede proporcionar GRACIAS

Soy nuevo y no se bien como usar este programa


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2014)

¡Concedido! Bienvenido a la Comunidad.
Saludos C


----------



## luis beltran (Sep 12, 2014)

hola amigos del foro

les comento que tengo en reparación una consola berhinger XENYX 2442 USB. el problema es que en ciertos momentos aparecen unos silbidos en la salida audio, y los led de los efectos comienzan a fluctuar sin haber manipulado el control de los efectos, según pienso podría estar mal el modulo de los efectos. si alguno de ustedes tendría el esquema de esta consola se los agradecería. quiero ver como puedo eliminar la tarjeta de los efectos para que trabaje sin ella.

Luis Beltran


----------



## crimson (Sep 12, 2014)

http://elektrotanya.com/behringer_xenyx_2442fx_sch.pdf/download.html

Saludos C


----------



## luis beltran (Sep 24, 2014)

Saludos a todos los amigos del foro.

Perdonen si con mis pedidos pudiera molestar a alguno de ustedes. lo que ocurre es lo siguiente: me dedico a reparar equipos de audio, y en esta ocasión tengo una consola de sonido Berhinger EURODESK SL 2442 FX PRO la que no tiene salida de audio en uno de los canales (R) si alguno de ustedes podría facilitarme el diagrama se lo agradecería. Gracias

Luis Beltran


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2014)

Fijate por aqui : Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## edeni (Feb 7, 2016)

esquema de consola  behringer_europower-p0569_hca2400_sps1000_dpx_pmp-1280s_5000_sch


----------



## edeni (Feb 7, 2016)

esquema de  Behringer_iNuke_NU3000_sch


----------



## PabloM08 (Oct 26, 2022)

Hola, alguien tiene el diagrama de la fuente de poder de la Behringer x1204? Se quemaron algunos componentes de la fuente y necesito reemplazarlos.


----------



## felixreal (Oct 27, 2022)

Hola!

Esta es una fuente SMPS utilizada en muchas mesas Behringer. Creo que también es la tuya.

Saludos!


----------



## EDWIN RAMOS (Nov 15, 2022)

*H*ola a todos*.
S*i alguien de este foro tiene la amabilidad de ayudarme con el diagrama de la conso*lo*la *B*ehringer *X*enyx MODELO QH1204 USB ya que no me da audio en los canales 3y 4*.
D*esde ya un muchas gracias*,* saludos cordiales.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 16, 2022)

A ver si te sirve... Creo que no es el mismo modelo, pero la mayoría son iguales


----------

